# Dura Ace bar ends shifters with Ultegra 600 group?



## crackhead (Dec 29, 2007)

I just bought Dura- Ace 8speed shifters (SL-BS50-8 ) and the bike i want to mount them on has Ultegra 600 group (7speed). Are the shifters and rear deraluir compatable( with one extra click on the shifters)? I know i can use them on friction mode but indexing is so much nicer.

Also, if they are not compatable, could i mount my ultegra 600 shifters on the bar mounts of the DA?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

not compatible....You need a 7400 series Dura Ace rear derailleur to make them work w/indexing....the pre-96 Dura Ace derailleurs/shifters have a unique pull ratio that is unlike any other Shimano derailleur/shifter combination

you pick up a 7400 series rear derailleur pretty cheap on eBay.... all the other parts of the 600 group will work just fine


----------



## crackhead (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, the box and the shifters have different part numbers on them. The box says SL-BS50-8 but the shifters and instructions say SL-BS64-8

I think the SL-BS64-8 is the ulterga shifters. So, everything will work?

luckly, i was also billed for the SL-BS64-8 insted of the SL-BS50-8.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

SL-BS64-8 is Ultegra so you are good to go.....no issues or concerns.. and don't let someone tell you that 8 speed shifters can't shift 7 speed...the spacing between cogs is _ ever so slightly_ different but it is not noticible..as you said in your original post, don't use the extra click.. I've done this many times and it works perfectly


----------

